# A better PDF viewer



## Seb (Nov 18, 2008)

I read a lot of PDF "books" and have always been annoyed by the lack of features in Acrobat Reader.

I recently started using PDF-XCHANGE VIEWER. I love it and thought I'd share it with you folks.

My favorite feature is the simplest - It saves your settings with the PDF file when you close the program. No more trying to remember what page I was on, or re-changing the layout, font size, etc.

And of course it's free.

I hope you enjoy. [edit--It's for Windows users only]


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 18, 2008)

Steve, does it have a select feature so that you can copy and paste text?


----------



## Seb (Nov 18, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Steve, does it have a select feature so that you can copy and paste text?



Yes. You can select text or images in the PDF and paste them into other docs.


----------

